# Purina is scared....



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Noticed this video was an ad on one of our PMR YouTube videos today. I can't believe how low they're stooping with their propaganda to keep selling their garbage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFnMIyKjk2U


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG. It sounds like they are scared to me too. Anything to convince people to keep buying their low quality plant filled junk. :tsk: Apparently their sales are dropping to people going to more natural diets? Personally, I think Purina should just stick to feeding livestock. But then, I don't even feed my horses Purina.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw this the other day while on youtube. I also just noticed they disabled comments and ratings for that video. haha I wonder why?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They are desperate! Ha Ha!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, yes they are getting desperate. Funny how Purina said in their ad dogs are not like wolves, and I saw a commercial for Blue Buffalo yesterday, their no grain food, and they were talking about how dogs were wolves, so feed them closer to their ancestry.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Just goes to show Purina really doesn't know dogs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love how they keep quoting that "study" of theirs.


> The 14-year study was conducted at the Purina Pet Care Center and compared 48 Labrador Retrievers from seven litters. The dogs were paired within their litters according to gender and body weight and randomly assigned to either a control or lean-fed group. The control group was fed ad libitum during 15-minute daily feedings, while the lean-fed group was fed 75 percent of the amount eaten by its paired littermates. All dogs consumed the same 100 percent nutritionally complete and balanced diets (puppy, then adult formulations) for the entire period of the study; only the quantity provided was different, the study says.
> 
> Dogs were weighed weekly as puppies, periodically as adolescents and weekly as adults. Beginning at 6 years of age, they were evaluated annually for body condition using the Purina Body Condition System, a standard used by veterinarians to evaluate body physique in pets. Other health indicators including body fat, lean body mass and bone mass, effective glucose and insulin use as well as serum cholesterol and triglyceride levels were measured annually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yay, corn! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B80ig9jL8A4


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I will have to watch this when I get home.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I love how they keep quoting that "study" of theirs.


Okay

That is the lamest study I have ever seen. I can't believe they would use that to back up their product. It has nothing to do with their product at all! Its all about how much they were fed. They could have been fed anything. 

Purina is junk. I am glad they are scared. I hope they change instead of keep making fools of themselves.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The picture they showed didn't even look like a dogs molars. It looks like a drawing one of the Purina geniuses came up with.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

Oww, several of my brain cells couldn't take it and spontaneously combusted. Molars like a herbivore? longer intestines?? Seriously? Do they think no one passed biology?


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG, do they even know how stupid they sound! Dogs are omnivores hahahaha! Did you see the "molars" their pictures show that's supposed to chew grains? My dog sure don't have anything like that....and the long digestive tract? What do they base these absurd claims on? I can actually not even believe it - they really are desperate! idiots!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> OMG, do they even know how stupid they sound! Dogs are omnivores hahahaha! Did you see the "molars" their pictures show that's supposed to chew grains? My dog sure don't have anything like that....and the long digestive tract? What do they base these absurd claims on? I can actually not even believe it - they really are desperate! idiots!!


I think they are confusing dogs with horses.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just reading this, I thought the same thing, those don't look like my dogs teeth haha. And you have to ask yourself, why would they feel they had to make a video, commercial, ect if they didn't think they were loosing business because people are not just going to believe there lies anymore. Just because they say it doesn't mean its true. People now look into things themselves, because of big business lies.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

What were they getting at when they said "74% of wolves eat plant based foods"? if they were trying to prove dogs need to eat plants because wolves do, then 100% of the wolves would be eating plants. you know, like 100% of cows.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Kat said:


> Funny how Purina said in their ad dogs are not like wolves, and I saw a commercial for Blue Buffalo yesterday, their no grain food, and they were talking about how dogs were wolves, so feed them closer to their ancestry.


Yeah, talk about confusing people!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kelii said:


> What were they getting at when they said "74% of wolves eat plant based foods"? if they were trying to prove dogs need to eat plants because wolves do, then 100% of the wolves would be eating plants. you know, like 100% of cows.


Well if we go by their logic, then deer, cows and all herbivores ARE plant based, therefore, yes, wolves eat plant based foods :tongue:


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Marketing at its best! What a joke!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

wow, I wouldn't call this Marketing, I would call this a big fat LIE, telling false things to try to get people to buy the product...I hope they get less people buying their crap so maybe they will change the formulas to something a little better...or heck lower the price to something that = the products value


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

This is clearly an answer to BB. Never listen to any of these dumb commercials, BB, Purina, Science Diet or what have you. Note which one of the big ones is not participating in any of this. Not pushing out inappropriate crappy grain free diets. Not making any far fetched claims that can't be backed up. Not making meaningless commercials where rhetoric is the only substance. Not making diets for the weekend nutritionist.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Elliehanna said:


> wow, I wouldn't call this Marketing, I would call this a big fat LIE, telling false things to try to get people to buy the product...I hope they get less people buying their crap so maybe they will change the formulas to something a little better...or heck lower the price to something that = the products value


True...probably why its on Youtube and not television. LOL


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

The sad thing is, many people probably believe this. They won't even bother to go look at their dogs' teeth and compare them to that fake picture. It's really sad, actually =(


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

creek817 said:


> The sad thing is, many people probably believe this. They won't even bother to go look at their dogs' teeth and compare them to that fake picture. It's really sad, actually =(


It's not that they are lying, they are just playing the consumer with irrelevant information. As we all know Purina is not in the blueberry business. Canids have molars that they occasionally use to break up the integrity of fruits, berries and other plants to gain access to certain fibers, minerals, vitamins and anti-oxidants etc. What they are not saying is that dogs do not have grinding molars and do not make use of (uncooked) starch found in grains, nightshades and legumes. The very same ingredients found in their products. If they said dogs have molars to grind and process corn they would be flat out lying, now they are just leaving out most of the relevant information. Which really isn't that much better. Sadly there is no requirement in advertising to tell the full truth and be accurate.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ideal Balance

...looks like Science Diet has made a crappy grain free too. Just proves even more that they'll do anything to sell their garbage. Does this mean even they don't believe their own propaganda? Lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I find it intresting how they contridict themselves by saying "dogs are not wolves" "wolves eat plants, so dogs should too" uh...wha???


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> I find it intresting how they contridict themselves by saying "dogs are not wolves" "wolves eat plants, so dogs should too" uh...wha???


YES!!! Lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

creek817 said:


> The sad thing is, many people probably believe this. They won't even bother to go look at their dogs' teeth and compare them to that fake picture. It's really sad, actually =(


Unfortunately, not so many years ago, I would have been one of those suckers. I mean, why would a big company who obviously cares about your dog's nutrition, lie to you? Ingredients imported obviously from China go through a thorough screening before being incorporated into their food, whats so bad about that? Why would they lie to you? Thank goodness for DFC.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I remember seeing this on TV one day. Like others have said, it's hilarious that they disabled ratings and comments, ha.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 5, 2012)

Uhhhgggg!! That video drove me insane! A dog's "molars" are carnivorous molars designed to crush bone and they are identical to a lion's teeth! How can they get away with misinformation like this?!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Wolfgeist said:


> Uhhhgggg!! That video drove me insane! A dog's "molars" are carnivorous molars designed to crush bone and they are identical to a lion's teeth! How can they get away with misinformation like this?!



By disabaling comments on the video


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Well if we go by their logic, then deer, cows and all herbivores ARE plant based, therefore, yes, wolves eat plant based foods :tongue:


Lal the chicken-eating cow – Tetrapod Zoology indicates we should therefore declare cows and deer as omnivores


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

If dogs will eat plant matter, and therefore need it in their diet...

then by the same "logic" Mousse NEEDS women's underwear in his diet...
-facepalm-


----------

